
Golden Orb - taylorbuley
http://www.goldenorbos.org/
======
hendler
See also [http://www.quora.com/Has-anyone-started-an-Apache-project-
ba...](http://www.quora.com/Has-anyone-started-an-Apache-project-based-on-
Googles-recently-published-Pregel-paper?__snids__=21933482#ans607975)

